# Habistat Gone Bust?



## HUD (Mar 1, 2017)

I used to be able to get at a website for Habistat and have had email exchanges with them. Their customer service was always second to none but now I can't seem to find them anywhere.
Anyone know if they've gone bust and disappeared or am I just missing something.


----------



## FirstSnakeJourney (Aug 27, 2018)

HUD said:


> I used to be able to get at a website for Habistat and have had email exchanges with them. Their customer service was always second to none but now I can't seem to find them anywhere.
> Anyone know if they've gone bust and disappeared or am I just missing something.


Habistat.Org is registered to Eurorep Ltd. Eurorep Ltd is listed as "still active" at the Companies House website but a Google search for "Eurorep Ltd" comes up with "permenantly closed".


----------



## HUD (Mar 1, 2017)

Yea I saw that too. I just found an article saying that Monkfield Nutrition were acquisitioning Habistat. So given what we see for the old Euro rep sites and companies house info I'd say that's now happened. I just emailed Monkfield to ask them about it and see if they have the Habistat engineers on board with them now and if so do I speak to them about Habistat product customer service issues. I'll keep you all posted on this.


----------



## HUD (Mar 1, 2017)

Oh also, FYI, Monkfield also bought up the Arcadia brand recently, both the reptile and aquatic arms of it so their a major player, more so then I realised anyway. I'd certainly like to own Habistat and Arcadia!


----------



## HUD (Mar 1, 2017)

Sorry for typos everyone... getting sleepy!


----------

